# The OA



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Well ep 1 was a bucket of weird but has deffo got me intrigued for the rest.

Very different but has a Stranger Things vibe to it, will be watching the rest.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Gets much much better as the episodes go on. Up to episode 4 or 5 now and really into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Watched the whole series and really enjoyed it. Unusual but that was part of its intrigue and kept me going back for more.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've watched the whole thing too. I did enjoy it in parts and I loved the way it was made, very well acted, and certainly made with a lot of passion. But there was something about it that never struck home with me. It's tone reminded me of the movie 'Another Earth'. Obviously - when you know that that film was also made by the extremely talented Brit Marling, who created and acted in The OA.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched the first episode tonight, we're already hooked!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Just watched 7 episodes in 2 days...truly amazing series!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is it worth sticking with, we're 5 in and it just seems a bit sad and morbid.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched the next episode, finally something has happened, seemed a few episodes got a bit stale there.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well....watched the rest now.

I just don't know what to think. I enjoyed it. I just don't know what to make of that ending, the books, the fbi guy in their house etc etc 


Aaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was waiting for you to get there. I think I enjoyed it, but it could have been so much better. Although, it was very intriguing and had us both gripped. 

I'm assuming that ending was the 'window' opening to the next dimension? 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hhhhmmm.... didn't enjoy the rest as much as the first and the ending was just weird.
I can see it as an artistic and possibly thought provoking piece and was certainly different from what I'd usually watch but I guess I'm just not smart or sophisticated enough to fully appreciate!

If there's a season 2, mrs will be watching on her own.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Having watched this all now, I'm still debating whether to bother with season two.


----------

